# Our Pigeon Flew Away Last Night



## NorthernLights (Aug 12, 2011)

Last October, a pigeon showed up on our balcony. We fed her and spent time with her for a few days, then took her in. She's been living with us for nearly a year and has displayed the sweetest behaviours - I understand why so many people are willing to have pigeons as pets! She's layed probably six pairs of eggs during the last year, always had access to clean water, good food, and a cozy place to sleep. Definitely got enough attention as well - especially from my boyfriend, whom she was, for lack of better words, totally in love with. She'd follow us everywhere, loved to socialize with new people, took baths regularly, and boy did she respond positively when I sang! Phoebe is an amazing pet for sure.

We came home last night and the balcony door was left open. Phoebe was gone. She's been outside on many occasions, but only with us. She would rarely venture out on her own, usually just on foot to poke around in my balcony garden. It's been over 12 hours now... we thought she'd fly back in in the morning but hasn't showed yet... What's the likelihood that she's coming back? Door's open, her favourite seeds are out for her, along with some water. Please help... we're so worried.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NorthernLights said:


> Last October, a pigeon showed up on our balcony. We fed her and spent time with her for a few days, then took her in. She's been living with us for nearly a year and has displayed the sweetest behaviours - I understand why so many people are willing to have pigeons as pets! She's layed probably six pairs of eggs during the last year, always had access to clean water, good food, and a cozy place to sleep. Definitely got enough attention as well - especially from my boyfriend, whom she was, for lack of better words, totally in love with. She'd follow us everywhere, loved to socialize with new people, took baths regularly, and boy did she respond positively when I sang! Phoebe is an amazing pet for sure.
> 
> We came home last night and the balcony door was left open. Phoebe was gone. She's been outside on many occasions, but only with us. She would rarely venture out on her own, usually just on foot to poke around in my balcony garden. It's been over 12 hours now... we thought she'd fly back in in the morning but hasn't showed yet... What's the likelihood that she's coming back? Door's open, her favourite seeds are out for her, along with some water. Please help... we're so worried.


The likely hood is very strong she will be back.. all pigeons have a strong sense of home..if she can make it she will.. second or third day is when the hunger sets in ....I hope she comes back to you.


----------



## NorthernLights (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for your support. Lo and behold, she came back yesterday. I put some quinoa (her favourite) and water out on the balcony, and was cleaning up the garden, when I heard her fly overhead and land on the door. Yay! We're so happy to have Phoebe back


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so glad for you!! Give her lots of cuddles


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad you got her back, and all is well.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I too am happy to read that she came back. If you continue to allow her to come and go as she pleases, you might not be so lucky next time. Also, beware of those creatures of prey such as hawks...not so good for the pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Victor is right in that if you let her out, you may not be so lucky next time. Where she has gone out on her own now, she will do it again. Even letting her out while you are there isn't safe, as she will take off eventually, and she will eventually not come back. Pigeons are not safe out alone, without a flock. Too many things can happen to them. Please be careful with her.


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Aw, great to hear Phoebe came back!! What a relief, huh??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm so glad also that she came back  But, I agree with the others....I wouldn't let her outside. A single pigeon, especially a tame one, is a sitting duck for all predators


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

If you want to take her out with you, you may want to consider a harness. If you use Boni's PGWear, she has leashes to go with her pigeon pants for outside use.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*pigeon back home*

What an interesting story. I am glad your pigeon came back. Pigeons are remarkably smart!
BTW what IS the average lifespan of a pigeon? Just curious. 
I have been observing the native pigeons and identifying them for a span of 5 years now. It seems the outdoor pigeons live for about 3 years.


----------

